# Question about Dispatch



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Brotherhood...

As far as what you read online, take most of it with a grain of salt. While I don't know 353 very well, I rather doubt it is as bad and dire as that quote makes it out to be.

Hopefully some 353 members will drop in this thread and clear up some things for you.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Interesting, I was planning to apply for a job with that company before I moved out here. That sounds like something the "acquiring" company planned on. Looks like I dodged a bullet. Sorry man, I hope something works out for you.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beware the "Book"!! Term limits for BAs would be great. Here we go again,its almost as good as a meeting.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

My local borders 353 to the west and it's a general consensus among just about every local in Ontario that Toronto is the slimiest local in the IO. They didn't gain any fans absorbing Oshawa and Barrie, let alone all the pension scams they had, and introducing the "pre-apprentice" program. Luckily most local don't recognize that bull**** contractor **** suck slave labor program, but it was rough there for awhile.

There's a reason its called 3-5-ME.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

eejack said:


> Welcome to the Brotherhood...
> 
> As far as what you read online, take most of it with a grain of salt. While I don't know 353 very well, I rather doubt it is as bad and dire as that quote makes it out to be.
> 
> Hopefully some 353 members will drop in this thread and clear up some things for you.


Well, I'll at least drop in this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## ALEX P (Mar 22, 2013)

you're all shangatzzzz!!!!


----------

